# TUG Video Guide #4: What is my Timeshare worth on the Resale Market



## TUGBrian

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=tJrtJaR0zpY

hope this gives folks at least a starting place they can go to get a good idea of what their timeshares are worth in the current resale market before attempting to sell!  (never pay huge upfront fees folks!)


----------



## BocaBoy

TUGBrian said:


> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=tJrtJaR0zpY
> 
> hope this gives folks at least a starting place they can go to get a good idea of what their timeshares are worth in the current resale market before attempting to sell!  (never pay huge upfront fees folks!)



This is a very good piece, but incomplete from a seller's perspective.  I have sold three Marriott timeshares since the financial  crisis began, the last one 4 months ago.  All were originally purchased from the developer.  My selling prices ranged from 67% to 113% of my developer price for these three.  My net proceeds ranged from approximately 40% to 80% of my original outlay.  The first unit was on the market for a year or two, but the last two (both in Hawaii) sold in three months and in two weeks, respectively.  There are places to sell other than the sites that are frequented by knowledgeable timeshare buyers like TUG members.  One great place is the developer's resale department (at least with Marriott).  My sales did not recoup my costs but were much better than if I had just used TUG and E-Bay.  I would never advise someone to use E-Bay if they have a higher end timeshare.  Another potentially attractive option for a desirable timeshare is a developer buyback.


----------



## TUGBrian

while there are exceptions to every rule, listing prices are just that....listing prices.

if you are able to regularly sell those marriott properties for 70-100% of original purchase price, that would be reflected on most if not all other resale sites...and thus the price can be adjusted accordingly.

if its listed for $1 on ebay, marriott isnt going to buy it back form you for 113% of the retail price =)


----------

